# Increased Klonopin



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just increased my Klonopin from 2 a day to 3 a day, the 0.5mgs. It's keeping me from flipping out, but my DP is the same. Anybody else taking it? What dosage helped you?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I just recently taking that same klonopin dosage too. 
I take .5 mg twice a day. I also take Buspar and Prozac.
I have not much more panic.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I also take 20mg of Lexapro a day with the Klonopin. I hate Lexapro, I don't think it does a thing for me.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

codeblue213 said:


> I also take 20mg of Lexapro a day with the Klonopin. I hate Lexapro, I don't think it does a thing for me.


Yeah, i used to take lexapro. It only helped my panic attacks, not my depression.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Anything better than Lexapro? I already took Paxil, Celexa, Effexor, and plenty more. They didn't help.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

codeblue213 said:


> I just increased my Klonopin from 2 a day to 3 a day, the 0.5mgs. It's keeping me from flipping out, but my DP is the same. Anybody else taking it? What dosage helped you?


i just want to warn you to be careful with increasing klonopin.
I was on 1.5 mg for two years, and ive been tapering off the last cuple of months.. and its been a living hell.
Ive been completely of klonopin for 2 weeks now, and life has never been worse. The withdrawl symptoms when you come off this benzo are just insanely bad.. its almost as if you lose all your cognitive function.

Im not trying to scare you, but if you dont know about the withdrawls for this med i suggest you do some research before putting more of the meds in your body.. There are people still suffering from withdrawls years after coming off klonopin.

good luck


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I´ve gone from 4mg daily to 3.75mg daily in a timeframe of about 6 weeks. I´m so fucked lol.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks people. I don't want to take any more than 1.5 a day. Does anyone know if Klonopin withdrawal is worse than Xanax's? I didn't have any noticeable withdrawal when I stopped Xanax.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Inzom said:


> I´ve gone from 4mg daily to 3.75mg daily in a timeframe of about 6 weeks. I´m so fucked lol.


tell me about it chris. ive become how alan puts it.. a "ruhtard"


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I think i am gonna have to increase my prozac for my depression.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

codeblue213 said:


> Thanks people. I don't want to take any more than 1.5 a day. Does anyone know if Klonopin withdrawal is worse than Xanax's? I didn't have any noticeable withdrawal when I stopped Xanax.


im not sure if xanax is as bad as klonopin.I've only withdrawn from klono. but i've heard horror stories from people withrawing from xanax aswell.

heres a site on benzowithdrawl with alot of useful informtion.

http://benzowithdrawal.com


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I hopes it helps you, I probably have to increase my Lexapro.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah it should hopefully help.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Different people experience different benzo withdrawals,depending not only on the type of benzo that one wants to withdraw but also how the body reacts to its withdrawal.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not looking forward to any withdrawal when the time comes.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah i am not looking forward to withdrawal either. hopefully it wont be a big deal.
Usually when people are addicted to Benzos, the withdrawal is a wreck.


----------

